# Push-Nachricht via Java



## Megaman2012 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiele derzeit ein bisschen mit Android herum und würde gerne aus einem Java-Programm heraus eine Push-Nachricht auf mein Android-Smarthpone schicken.

Also:
1. Auf dem Android-Handy könnte man sich bei meiner App mit Benutzername und Passwort anmelden. Das ganze geht dann an meinen Server, der prüft ob das korrekt zusammenpasst. Falls ja, kommt das auf der entfernten DB zu jedem User gespeicherte Interessengebiet, meins z.B. Fußball zurück. Also ich melde mich mit meinem Namen an und dann wird auf meinem Smartphone gespeichert, dass ich mich für Fußball interessiere.

2. Die App soll es ermöglichen Textnachrichten (oder Bilder oder so) zu verschicken.

3. Jetzt will ich aus einer Java-Anwendung:
a) Wenn ein Zähler > 1 (oder so) dann sollen alle die sich für Fußball interessieren eine Pushnachricht bekommen, dass sie irgendetwas machen sollen (z.B. Foto). 
b) Dann klicken sie auf die Push-Nachricht, landen direkt in der App und können dann über die App die Kamera ansteuern
c) Dann machen sie ein Foto und das ganze wird dann auf meinen Server geladen.

Ist so etwas möglicht? Falls ja, wie ist so etwas möglich?

Danke schön schon mal 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Sven.


----------



## schlingel (5. Mai 2012)

Ja das geht. Im Google Umfeld nennt sich das C2DM bzw. Cloud to Device Messaging.


----------



## mjdv (5. Mai 2012)

How to Implement Push Notifications for Android


----------

